# Millers Falls mystery tool?



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Found this gizmo at a flea market the other day. Approx 3×2x1/2" in size and of metal construction. 
Front








Back









The front is clearly marked Millers Falls with more printing I could not make out. 
The two pins or posts do not rotate but do slide in and out and are secured by knurled set screws. The tabs on the ends of the posts were not sharp at all. The back had a nun sharp protruding tip as well that moved in conjunction with the post on the front. 
I really like to have unusual tools and almost bought it for the novelty. However I am trying to curb the novelty impulse due to dwindling shop space and a cranky shop mate who claims I am pushing him out of HIS shop! 
;-b
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

It's a marking gauge. #227 Butt Marking Gauge to be precise.

Instructions on use:

http://www.ablastfromthepastandmore.com/tooldetail.asp?ItemNum=248


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Great find Candy. I'm glad I guessed that right for once, and thanks to dhazelton for the confirmation. It looks like it could be cleaned up, sharpened and put to good use.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Thanks, dhazelton! 
I also found instructions for a Stanley version with pictures, for the visual learner inside.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

It is a marking gage like what us woodworkers make out of wood or get in the mail from our Lumberjock buddies ( Mads).

Jim


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice find. Wonder how old it is?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

A BUTT marking gauge????
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL find… Restore it… Sharpen the Markers… Use it…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

It is like one of these from Mads.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

So are you going back for it? If you don't hang doors it's just a conversation piece.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

OK it's a butt marking gauge but don't take it to work it's supposed to be used on lumber not people .

Klaus


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice find Cindy, even though I didn't have a clue what it was. You will need another shelf or shop soon.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Thank you all for commenting. I am back home in Oklahoma and it is still at The Man Cave Arizona if any of you want to go for it.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

I HAVE ONE OF THESE AND ACTUALLY DO USE IT FROM TIME TO TIME.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have the Stearns version and have yet to use it. I'll have to remember to pull it out and try it.


----------

